# what do you put in your dogs Kong?



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm looking for some new ideas for what to put in Baileys kong. I usually put in apples, carrots, peanut butter and sometimes some of his daily amount of dry food.

I want to be able to vary it so it doesn't get boring! So was wondering what everyone else puts in them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Cheeze Whiz.... Carson doesn't like Peanut Butter.... :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I freeze strawberry banana yogurt .


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I freeze strawberry banana yogurt .


Oh yum!!! I never thought of that and they like that. I put peanut butter in mine and they love it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh yum!!! I never thought of that and they like that. I put peanut butter in mine and they love it.


You know....I swear Carson is the only dog in the world that doesn't like PB. He sniffs it and then walks away....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh yum!!! I never thought of that and they like that. I put peanut butter in mine and they love it.


I dont do peanut butter, I always think its going to stick in there throats and I dont leave water in there crates.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You know....I swear Carson is the only dog in the world that doesn't like PB. He sniffs it and then walks away....


 
Put some jelly with it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont do peanut butter, I always think its going to stick in there throats and I dont leave water in there crates.....


Oh Brinks is never in a crate so I never worry about that. When I give it to her, I am around while she goes nuts trying to get it out. LOL!! Barney likes it too but I am going to try the yogurt since they both like it. What a treat.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Put some jelly with it!!!!!!!!


I should try that....maybe he's just a snob. "Dad, there is no way I'm eating PB without jelly....C'MON!!!"


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What DON'T I put in their Kongs...? As in... EVERYTHING is fair game!

Kibble
Peanut Butter
Cream Cheese
Cheese Wiz
Half a Banana
Yogurt
Applesauce
Cut up veggies
Assorted biscuits
Leftover mac-n-cheese
Leftover mashed potatos
A slab of lunch meat
Avocado
Baby food

Basically anything that's safe for them to eat and fits in the Kong is fair game!

When I want it to take longer, I prepare in advance and freeze it!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Um....nothing...


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Some peanut butter and treats =)


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I freeze strawberry banana yogurt .


yum! I might have to try that, or the half banana.

Theres doggy peanut butter and oat bites cooking in the oven right now. I don't even bake for myself! :doh: lol.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

I used peanut butter, milk bones, beggin strips, just about anything that I could get in it. Nugget loved peanut butter (he would beg for it when I was making me a sandwich).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Um....nothing...


Well no wonder he keeps eating the sofa and the rug! :doh: :


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi
Ok stupid question but how do you stop the yougurt coming out of the small hole before it is frozen???

I love the idea of that one


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Buddy Banana said:


> Hi
> Ok stupid question but how do you stop the yougurt coming out of the small hole before it is frozen???
> 
> I love the idea of that one


I've heard that putting Peanut Butter in the small hole will keep whatever you have in there....in there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The kongs I use only have a hole at the top and bottom and i keep it side ways when putting the yogurt in it and also freeze it on its side...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Buddy Banana said:


> Hi
> Ok stupid question but how do you stop the yougurt coming out of the small hole before it is frozen???
> 
> I love the idea of that one


I usually plug the hole with a little piece of cheese...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing again, but the only dogs I have that would want the kong stuffed or not are crated when I am gone anyway...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I like to layer peanut butter and little tiny biscuits, the peanut butter is like glue and he has to work a little bit to clean it out.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

sometimes a glob of peanut butter or cheese whiz ... but most of the time I make a batch of:

Plain Yogurt
Smashed Bananas
Peanut Butter

then, freeze it inside the Kongs overnight.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas, I can't give poor Daisy peanut butter b/c it's the only thing that makes her throw up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Well no wonder he keeps eating the sofa and the rug! :doh: :


Well...wouldn't whatever's inside goop out all over the place and make a mess? lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well...wouldn't whatever's inside goop out all over the place and make a mess? lol


nope....and if it did....he'd clean it up!!  

Honestly though, we do cheese whiz in his kong several times a week, and always have. I've never had any come out....he just sits there and holds it still with his paw and licks it all out.

Although one time with Charlie, my brother put some PB in the kong for him, and then tossed it down my hallway....thinking he'll run and get it....well...Charlie did go get it, but when he tossed it....PB went all over the walls.... :doh:


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Molly tends to give up on the kongs after about 15 minutes and has been leaving things inside of them the last couple of times I have given her one. Now she is only a pup (12 weeks) so Im not sure if there is just to much goin on around her or what but was curious if any of your dogs get board with their kong? 

Im afraid to put something like peanut butter in it because I don't want it to dry out if she leaves it sitting so it has primarily been biscuits or soft treats for now.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie hates his Kong. I thinks it's because he senses that it's pink. They were all out of blue ones when I bought him one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> Charlie hates his Kong. I thinks it's because he senses that it's pink. They were all out of blue ones when I bought him one.


Well yeeah! You might as well give him a pink feather boa to wear.... :uhoh: 


:


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well yeeah! You might as well give him a pink feather boa to wear.... :uhoh:
> 
> 
> :


haha Jeremy, you would hate our household then, I love the color purple so their toys are purple and 1 pink toy, I should have gotten a female! :


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Charlie hates his Kong. I thinks it's because he senses that it's pink. They were all out of blue ones when I bought him one.


Lol!

I tried some banana in his Kong this morning. It took him longer to finish than the peanut butter does!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sometimes they get their meals from their kongs - I soak their kibble in water until it is kind of mushy and fill the kong tight and freeze it over night....Freezing them keeps them busy for a good long time...

A smear of peanut butter is their favorite - 
Cream cheese a close second

Never tried the mashed potato or macNcheese - they would think they were in heaven!


----------

